# What if...Hellcat 380?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

SIG is making a P365 in 380. Or so they say, haven't seen one yet. What if Springfield made a Hellcat 380? Think there might be a market? Newbies, wives, girlfriends?


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Newbies maybe!?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I would think so. Less recoil, I would think an easier slide to manipulate and it should hold more bb's.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Babbalou1956 said:


> SIG is making a P365 in 380. Or so they say, haven't seen one yet. What if Springfield made a Hellcat 380? Think there might be a market? Newbies, wives, girlfriends?


380's have been around since 1908. There will always be a market for them. They'll probably shrink them down a bit as they did with Sig's P938 and P238 same for Kimber's Micro 9 and Micro 380. If they keep them the same size as the 9mm P365 and Hellcat other than less recoil I don't see what the attraction to them would be? 10 rounds of 380 in an even smaller P365 or Hellcat would probably be the ultimate hide out gun? The last picture shows a Sig P365 along side a Kimber Micro 380. It would be pretty cool if they could stuff 10 rounds of 380 into a gun the size of Kimber's Micro 380 or Sig's P238. But I think that's about as small you want to get for a gun of that caliber and have it function correctly.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

denner said:


> I would think so. Less recoil, I would think an easier slide to manipulate and it should hold more bb's.


Yeah for sure


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Due to be released last quarter but none in sight. I wonder if they ran into problems.


----------

